# Sauger/saugeye



## Bhunter527 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello all, ive recently joined this forum, and have been cruising it for a while. I do alot of small mouth, and large mouth fishing in the englewood area (typicaly 3 times a week) i want to start targeting sauger, or saugeye, somewhere around dayton, but i am not versed at all on techniques. Anyone have any golden pointers, or better yet, be willing to let me tag along?! Thanks!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

There are some threads in the SW ohio fishing reports regarding saugereyes. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Best bet is to fish curly tail jigheads below many of the GMR dams all through Dayton area. They like fast current, heavily oxygenated water and better yet with rock or rip rap around, be prepared to loose a lot of rigs in the snaggy waters. Minnow crankbaits also work well at times. I just hate loosing an 8-10 dollar baits so I stick to jigs usually . LOL

Salmonid


----------

